# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  How to tell if paypal gift

## xjsnowx

How can you tell if it's paypal gift on new paypal/ I used to look for "partial refund not allowed" but thats gone

----------


## Mightyteabag

If it is sent as a gift there are no fees to the seller. 
If it was sent as a purchase you would have a % taken off the final price.

----------


## Mightyteabag

There are several threads out there to help educate buyers and sellers. I suggest you read up on them, I have been watching you and you seem all over the place. Google is your best friend, do your research. I suggest dealing with trusted members that have high reputation.

----------


## xjsnowx

All over the place? there was no fee. Im all over the place cause the same scamming ******* keeps messaging me with diffrent accounts. i got a shit load of posts in general trade

----------


## CrownedClown

You can find out if it's a gift when you check the details and there are no fees. Still bare in mind that gifts CAN BE charged back(through his bank)
I suggest you ask your buyer to pay as "service" and maybe write a note depending on what you are selling. For example "I'm paying for virtual goods/serivce/intangible items". In this case since the buyer knowingly bought the service/item he would usually not be allowed a charge back from paypal, because paypal doesn't approve virtual currencies/services as you know. If he does a charge back through his bank and he gets his money bank, paypal should restore you the money since there is a seller protection when you use "service" as payment. Still bare in mind that all I'm saying isn't 100% because at the end... it's still intangible goods, thus against paypals policy.

Also make sure to always trade with verified paypal users.

----------


## xjsnowx

> You can find out if it's a gift when you check the details and there are no fees. Still bare in mind that gifts CAN BE charged back(through his bank)
> I suggest you ask your buyer to pay as "service" and maybe write a note depending on what you are selling. For example "I'm paying for virtual goods/serivce/intangible items". In this case since the buyer knowingly bought the service/item he would usually not be allowed a charge back from paypal, because paypal doesn't approve virtual currencies/services as you know. If he does a charge back through his bank and he gets his money bank, paypal should restore you the money since there is a seller protection when you use "service" as payment. Still bare in mind that all I'm saying isn't 100% because at the end... it's still intangible goods, thus against paypals policy.
> 
> Also make sure to always trade with verified paypal users.


He is verifed and it was instant payment so I assume he used his paypal not bank. I don't accept bank payments

----------


## xjsnowx

> You can find out if it's a gift when you check the details and there are no fees. Still bare in mind that gifts CAN BE charged back(through his bank)
> I suggest you ask your buyer to pay as "service" and maybe write a note depending on what you are selling. For example "I'm paying for virtual goods/serivce/intangible items". In this case since the buyer knowingly bought the service/item he would usually not be allowed a charge back from paypal, because paypal doesn't approve virtual currencies/services as you know. If he does a charge back through his bank and he gets his money bank, paypal should restore you the money since there is a seller protection when you use "service" as payment. Still bare in mind that all I'm saying isn't 100% because at the end... it's still intangible goods, thus against paypals policy.
> 
> Also make sure to always trade with verified paypal users.


How does one pay as service? Is that the invoice thing? I don't trust that cause I got scammed by it. I googled how but i'm getting nothing.


I found that I can send an invoice with terms and conditions. Is this safe? I also saw some tips here about requesting I.D https://tribot.org/forums/topic/1465...vention-guide/

If this stuff is true it should be sticked to the page

----------


## CrownedClown

> How does one pay as service? Is that the invoice thing? I don't trust that cause I got scammed by it. I googled how but i'm getting nothing.
> 
> 
> I found that I can send an invoice with terms and conditions. Is this safe? I also saw some tips here about requesting I.D https://tribot.org/forums/topic/1465...vention-guide/
> 
> If this stuff is true it should be sticked to the page


No it's not invoice. When you are sending(paying) money you have 2 options - to pay for goods and services and to send to friends and family(also known as gift). So basically he needs to send the money for "goods and services", but bare in mind that there is a fee when receiving money that way, but that's also the reason why the buyer/seller protection is applied., still even then you are not 100% safe, though if he has written in the note that he is paying for intangible goods and/or virtual service/goods, he should instantly be declined refund if he tries to get one because PayPal clearly states that they don't cover intangible goods.




> When you pay with PayPal on any website PayPal Buyer Protection covers you if you have a problem. If an item doesn’t arrive or is significantly not as described we will help you to get a full refund.
> 
> To qualify for PayPal Buyer Protection:
> Use PayPal to complete your payment.
> *Pay for the item with one payment. Items purchased with multiple payments aren't eligible.*
> Let the seller know there's a problem with the transaction by opening a dispute in the Resolution Center within 45 days of making your payment. Then, escalate the dispute to a claim within 20 days of the date you opened the dispute.
> Keep your PayPal account in good standing.
> 
> If your transaction qualifies for PayPal Buyer Protection you are covered for the full purchase price plus the original shipping charges.
> ...


As for invoices and requesting I.D. I can't help you there  :Smile:

----------


## xjsnowx

> No it's not invoice. When you are sending(paying) money you have 2 options - to pay for goods and services and to send to friends and family(also known as gift). So basically he needs to send the money for "goods and services", but bare in mind that there is a fee when receiving money that way, but that's also the reason why the buyer/seller protection is applied., still even then you are not 100% safe, though if he has written in the note that he is paying for intangible goods and/or virtual service/goods, he should instantly be declined refund if he tries to get one because PayPal clearly states that they don't cover intangible goods.
> As for invoices and requesting I.D. I can't help you there



With the invoice you can set terms and conditions which seems like a good idea as they have to acknowledge what they are buying. I might just do that

----------


## CrownedClown

Yes the invoice doesn't sound like a bad idea, but bare in mind that with the invoice he will probably be able to pay with his card using his bank balance and therefore later he can file a clam at his bank for unauthorized activity or some shit like that and PayPal can't really do anything when the claim is coming from the bank from what I know, but still in this case you should be covered by the seller protection, so it should be fine I guess.

----------


## xjsnowx

Ya ill make sure he dosent pay with bank of i give instant refund

----------


## Whinkerton

Unfortuatnely people can still open Unauthorised Claim from which even payment as a gift doesn't protect, please try out Skrill (www.skrill.com) it's much cheper system than PayPal (0% fee for receiving money and only 1% for sending money to other users) and it's CHARGEBACK FREE (!) What is more, a lot of people are using this system currently (even on this forum  :Smile: ) and new members are still coming so it's a pretty good alternative for PayPal  :Smile:

----------

